# Tweaks(my Manny Updated)



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I never realized how much he has grown until I checked out my old videos more so to see when I got him. He has remained a bitter bitch and always pretty territorial when it comes to anyone or anything around his tank. I just moved in my other Lazyboy couch and being a lazyboy myself I left it right in front of the tank. Sabbra go up on the couch like she usually does on the others and seen him and kinda watched him as he barked at the side of the tank in front of her. Pretty comical and before I could grab my camera she had hopped down. Next time though I will snap a shot of her checking him out as they are pretty funny to check out!

I measured yesterday and from head to tip he is got to be over 8 inches now. Quite a leap from the 4 inches I got him at!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks if I could I would grab the other Manny of Blck as they are wicked fish!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He is looking good RnR and what an attitude.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

haha he hates you! thats awesome...i hope my elong is going to hate me... (except when i do water changes)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tweeks looks great rnr, and a nasty personality to boot


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a sweet fish!! Always consider getting a manny : )


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely enjoyed the vid. We need more of Tweaks on here







Gotta love their attitude.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll take another video of him soon, I will snap some more shots of him soon too once I clean the outside of his tank!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing RnR. That's one sexy manny. Does anyone know what ever happened to Sweet Tooth? He was a killer manny on here, but I can't remember who owned him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> Thanks for sharing RnR. That's one sexy manny. Does anyone know what ever happened to Sweet Tooth? He was a killer manny on here, but I can't remember who owned him.


Was owned by fliptasciouz and was here before I ever got here, I just know through searching the forum back in the day. I probably spent three months when I first became a mod searching all the old school threads and members and that one stuck out in my mind. He was a beastly looking thing at around 11 inches or so when I seen the thread of him. Was a awesome looking fish from what I remember and I don't even know if a thread of him still exists or if the images would remain still. Was a cool looking manny for sure and they all look badass once they get to that 10 inch mark!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice manny


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that's one of the nicest s. manueli on here. great looking and full of personality.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

sh*t! Now I want a manny! 
Awesome fish man


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I will snap some photos of him in a bit


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Manny! I want one.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

How long did it take to get from the 4" to now? Mine seems to have a slow growth rate so far. Looks good though!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

0S1R1S said:


> How long did it take to get from the 4" to now? Mine seems to have a slow growth rate so far. Looks good though!


About 2 years minus a couple months or so


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> How long did it take to get from the 4" to now? Mine seems to have a slow growth rate so far. Looks good though!


About 2 years minus a couple months or so
[/quote]

Good info - thanks!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


> How long did it take to get from the 4" to now? Mine seems to have a slow growth rate so far. Looks good though!


About 2 years minus a couple months or so
[/quote]

Good info - thanks!
[/quote]

nadda problem that's what I be here for!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes looking good


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

still waitin on those pics RNR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They be coming pretty quick I am just processing them now!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Still need to clean the front of the tank a little better!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

excellent pics rnr


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


This one is my fav... gonna be wicked when that red darkens up


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


>


This one is my fav... gonna be wicked when that red darkens up








[/quote]

It usually is a lot darker but the lights were off so his humeral coloring shades down quite a bit. I will take some more when his lights on and you will be able to see the difference quite a bit!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

my manny looks just like yours, very nice also mine hasn't quite that orange yet or red, but mine is more in the 7 in range, but not bad for almost 2 years i had it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

YEah man you have a nice manny for sure, I once loved Elongs the most but have been surpassed bu a Manueli for sure. I think it is more the fact that they supposedly are the hardest to keep and most susceptible to loss due to stress. It is a Hobbyist thing I guess as much as I am a lounge whore here I am still a hobbyist and have always been since my beginnings here. I have never not owned a piranha since I joined here two and some years ago. I honestly think that there won't be a time when I don't own one personally!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah def put more pics. I also have one around that size that transitions colors depending on lighting etc. Def my favorite P. Put more pics of tweaks for sure.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll take some in a bit!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

another quick question, i have seen some mannies with very orange almost red gills, even when they are smaller, but mine it is still pretty light orange and i know is not the diet, i started giving mine that special formula vhp frozed food, but i feed it silversides, shrimp, tilapia all stuffed with NLS pellets and cichlid bio gold pellets and i add vita chem to the water every water change, wondering if soon will start getting that orange to red color.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Might be your water conditions, I strongly believe that plants are a certainty to a fish's health and life quality. Also maybe your water is too hard..do you have a hard water test kit? If not then assume I guess and put some peat in your media or driftwood. I have a abundance of both in mine!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea I don't have one, but I'll get one for sure, I have a nice piece of driftwood I'll be placing in the tank, I have rocks and some fake plants that's it, I'll test for everything next time I go to the store and buy a kit as well, thanks again!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries brother, I do know they are the most sensitive to water conditions and I do know I had him in a non driftwood and peat tank for awhile but his temperament changed dramatically once I did move him into one and added the peat to the filter


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well he has definetly bulked up and put on some size. Sick Manny uhh I mean Grumpie Grumpis.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks and since I put the current rate on his tank on HIGH but on a timer he has really bulked up big time. I got a koralia 4 and a 2 on there but only for 8 hours of the day!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For all you that wanted to see a full humeral patch in the light


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks awesome







But did you happen to apply an oil painting or cartoon filter on the pic? Because he has some pretty funky looking texture when you enlarge it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> For all you that wanted to see a full humeral patch in the light


No I added some depth to the separation lines! Good eye though!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> For all you that wanted to see a full humeral patch in the light


No I added some depth to the separation lines! Good eye though!
[/quote]


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

That's a badass picture. I wish people would call them Green Tigers more often.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I never get tired of Tweaks!...Beautiful kick ass Manny, RNR!...and quite a personality to boot!...He rocks like a PAPA ROACH concert!!!...


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i just picked up jp's 7 inch manny i have him in a 75 for now what size tank is tweaks in?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

100 gallon.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

He looks great and has a badass personnality !!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> For all you that wanted to see a full humeral patch in the light


No I added some depth to the separation lines! Good eye though!
[/quote]
[/quote]

Awesome color! And great photos.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg man that was a beautiful manny..so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Manny!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry for your loss again man...


----------

